# can the hub assembly be swapped? holden to chevrolet



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i would really like to have some nice rims but nothing fits the cruze horrible 5x105 here in noth america...
> 
> ive looked at all the 105mm rims i could find and nothing sparks my interest.
> 
> ...


In Australia it is possible to buy some wheels with no holes and have them drilled to match your car, maybe this is possible for you?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Aussie said:


> In Australia it is possible to buy some wheels with no holes and have them drilled to match your car, maybe this is possible for you?


if you wanna spend 3-4,000 dollars


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty sure the current Cruze model in Australia is 5X105 also for gas and 5X115 for diesels. I have no idea if the smaller pattern on the older hubs from the previous generation would be interchangeable.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If your willing to purchase from over seas, the Chinese market has a larger variety of 5x105 wheels.

I can help you find some. What size are you looking for? What is your style preference? 

- 5 spoke
- multi spoke
- mesh
- flush face or deep lip

What finish?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> If your willing to purchase from over seas, the Chinese market has a larger variety of 5x105 wheels.
> 
> I can help you find some. What size are you looking for? What is your style preference?
> 
> ...


19x9,18x9 et 30 mesh or multi spoke


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

18x8 stock offset which i believe is 35 ive finnaly found a company that has something im interested in. ( MSR )

but i also have a question when looking at offset .... will 45 fit? and does it stick out more or in more? id like to have the flush look if possible and if 45 solves that problem well then ill buy it from msr

i like these 









this is msr and they will fit, they come in pretty much all sizes 4 and 5 bolt








also what website are you looking at?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 19x9,18x9 et 30 mesh or multi spoke


HRE P40 Monoblock
19x8.5
+35


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> 18x8 stock offset which i believe is 35 ive finnaly found a company that has something im interested in. ( MSR )
> 
> but i also have a question when looking at offset .... will 45 fit? and does it stick out more or in more? id like to have the flush look if possible and if 45 solves that problem well then ill buy it from msr
> 
> ...


The lower offset, the more they sit out. The higher, the more they sit in.

Stick with 35-40 for a nice stance. 45 is ok but not sure on clearance with wheel widths 8" and greater.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> 18x8 stock offset which i believe is 35 ive finnaly found a company that has something im interested in. ( MSR )
> 
> but i also have a question when looking at offset .... will 45 fit? and does it stick out more or in more? id like to have the flush look if possible and if 45 solves that problem well then ill buy it from msr
> 
> ...



ASA GT2
18x8


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

BBS replica
19x8.5
+38


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

evo77 said:


> BBS replica
> 19x8.5
> +38
> 
> ...


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Brock B24
19x8
+42


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Rizo Glory
19x8
+40


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I love that bbs replica. Details please.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

What is the size/offset of the 18" RS and 17" Eco wheels?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

evo77 said:


> BBS replica
> 19x8.5
> +38


Any more pics of this car? 8.5 et38 looks like it might stick out too far. What size tires?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> this is what im talking about:


I've been wondering about having a set of hubs machined to accept studs on a new bolt pattern. I would likely spring for some higher quality studs while I was at it... I keep seeing metal shavings when removing/installing my wheels, not good on a brand new car.


----------

